# Lehigh Valley, PA - fatality



## GreenManEnvy (Apr 1, 2008)

_Not sure, but from the information below I think this was a farmer doing some tree work... no mention of safety gear..._

from http://blog.pennlive.com/lvbreakingnews/2008/03/man_killed_by_falling_tree_in.html

*Man killed by falling tree in Moore Twp.*
Posted by Michael Buck March 17, 2008 16:36PM

A North Whitehall Township man was killed in Moore Township this afternoon after a tree he was cutting down accidentally fell on top of him, Northampton County Coroner Zachary Lysek said.

John Brixius, 56, of the 200 block of Neffs-Laurys Road, was clearing trees along with another employee of Jaindl Farms about 4:30 p.m. on the 83-acre Jaindl-owned property.

"(Brixius) used a chainsaw to cut a tree down when the tree began to break prematurely and it actually struck him in the head, casuing his death," Lysek said.

Radio reports said the man was trapped beneath the tree and was unconscious. Dispatchers initially called ambulance crews and a medical helicopter to respond, but then canceled the helicopter and asked for the Northampton County coroner. The Klecknersville Rangers Volunteer Fire and Ambulance company was being dispatched.

Lysek said the cause of death was blunt force trauma to the head, and the manner of death has been ruled accidental.

The incident happened near East Dannersville and West Beersville roads, according to radio reports. A dispatcher could not provide an exact address.


----------

